# Interested in thermal?



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

text me 616 283 5498


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

That's rather vague.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thermal? Thermal underwear??


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't need any thermals in this weather, unless you can see thru them.......


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Got a new toy, this vid was on it from the previous owner, pretty sure his partner missed, that is to say the owner didn't have it gun mounted.


----------

